# New in Town!!



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, the wife, step son and I will be moving to Winnipeg at the end of June and I am trying to find folks out there who know where to go to shoot at a range and join a club. We will be strangers in a new place and know no one so any help would be greatly appreciated. I am more concerned with the wife and boy's transition then my own, I can cope but she is having a hard time with leaving all our friends (her mother in particular) and knowing no one out there. Shoot me pm's or an email if anyone has any information. We are both seasoned archers and love to shoot. I hunt but she doesn't....yet!! LOL!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

How come you're moving? Aren't you going to miss shooting Thamesville? LOL! Hopefully you have a good move and enjoy the new home and hunting opportunities. Good luck in what ever your new endever is!DH1!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

First off welcome to the peg! In the city we have two indoor ranges Heights and Heartland as for outdoors......... depends on which disciplines you shoot, 3d shoots are held through out the province check the abam web site. Interlake archery club is the home of Fita in the province and the range is located about twenty minutes north of the city. Ask around Heights or come and watch the Common Wealth game trials July 2nd to july 4th to find members of the club.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds great cdhunter!! The new job starts July 5th so we will more than likely be there for the Common Wealth trials, hope to meet some new friends there!! :darkbeer:


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Good luck Jay , going to miss not having you around . Hope all goes well for you and yours. Jerome


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

canuck10-56 said:


> Good luck Jay , going to miss not having you around . Hope all goes well for you and yours. Jerome


Thank Jerome and don't worry I am sure you'll be recieving a few techy question calls from me sooner or later!!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

any time my friend.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

canuck10-56 said:


> any time my friend.


 He'll probably change his phone number the week after you move Jason........









Wish you all the best in your new area bud. Enjoyed shooting with you!


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

There are a couple of clubs that are active out of Heights. If you are a Target guy, Interlake Archers is a very strong club with some of the best target archers in Canada. If you want to shoot spots on Tuesday nights in the winter come and join the Red River Archers. There is a good mix of target and 3-D/Hunting types that shoot with that group, including me.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jason when I first met you you were shooting an APA and we traded bows to try so you shot my PSE dreamseason and I shot your APA and I thought.... what a nice guy.
Then you bought that Monster and I thought... I never realy liked that guy!
Then you smartened up and went back to the APA's and I thought..... I always liked that guy! Just Kidding! Hope all goes well for you and your family in your new home! I also heard they grow some big deer and bears up there!!!!! If you're ever back for a visit we should all get together for a shoot! Good luck! Jeff


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it very much. And Terry, we're gonna try to make it out to the club one or two more times before we leave, This sunday for sure if people are gonna be there.:darkbeer:


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Jason I think Lancerman and myself will be in Thamesville this weekend. Hope to see you there.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

dh1 said:


> Hey Jason I think Lancerman and myself will be in Thamesville this weekend. Hope to see you there.


See ya there then !


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

dh1 said:


> Hey Jason I think Lancerman and myself will be in Thamesville this weekend. Hope to see you there.



What, Thamesville instead of Gesto? You guys must really miss shooting at Thamesville.......lol


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

At this point its just closer and more affordable for us Maxtor, moving isn't a cheap venture believe me!! Especially moving everything you own 2000km away! LOL!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm with suphan. At this point it's closer (less gas) and fast and cheap to shoot. Not having a job kinda puts a hold on a few of the shoots especially if I want to hit the R100 in a month or 2. Also King Dave wants me to fix his bow and Thamesville has a better range. I told him I'ld give him a hand but he had to supply the ratchet straps and screwdrivers for the cams. LOL!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

King Dave......  That's a good one


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I am thinking that I am gonna enjoy this change of scenery! All I need now is someone who is a local out there in Winnipeg that doesn't mind showing the new guy around to the places where I can hunt. The shooting scene seems to be pretty good with 2 indoor ranges in the city and clubs outside of it, we are both excited to check it all out. Keep the reply's coming fellas & thank you to all!!:thumbs_up


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Less than 3 weeks until our big move!! Can't wait to do some shooting in Friendly Manitoba!!:thumbs_up


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Suphan,

come stop by Heartland when you get in to town. 

which end of town are you moving to?

Allan


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

TeneX said:


> Hey Suphan,
> 
> come stop by Heartland when you get in to town.
> 
> ...


North End of the Peg Tenex, right near the Water Pollution Treatment plant.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

SuphanXP said:


> North End of the Peg Tenex, right near the Water Pollution Treatment plant.


I hope for your wallets sake that golf isn't one of your vices, two golf courses less than five minutes a part  both almost on your door step.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

cdhunter said:


> I hope for your wallets sake that golf isn't one of your vices, two golf courses less than five minutes a part  both almost on your door step.


Nah, golfing is for hockey players from Toronto!! LOL!!


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

oh toronto ................. not in winnipeg yet and already throwing out the TO jokes im sure you'll get along here just fine


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

T minus 2 days and counting!!!! The big move, hope my truck makes it out there problem free!!! To all my southern Ontario friends, I will miss you all, god bless everyone one of ya.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck and be sure to post pics of that monster elk you're gonna smoke! That is if that APA can lay it down! LOL!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally here and all settled into the new apartment! Checked out Heartland Archery at the beginning of the week and the guys there are top notch fellas to say the least. Its nice to be able to come to a new place where you know no one and feel welcomed. Hooking up with my new buddy Beau_Town (AT name) this evening for a bbq and a little friendly archery shooting. Can't wait until the fall hits here either. If I can sit on my balcony in the city and watch Whitetails I can only IMAGINE what the hunting is gonna be like!! I'll always miss home and all my friends but I definitely like it here in the Peg!!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

What a great bunch of people they have here in Manitoba!! Had a blast over the weekend with our new friends and actually got to hang out with and shoot with 2 world class archers Derek Hird and Keenan Brown. Good times, good people and good memories. I can't wait until the next gathering, and hunting season!! Thanks Beau_Town for making us feel like one of the gang!!


----------

